# My DIY wheel building/truing stand



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

I really want the Park pro truing stand but am not excited about spending $250 on it. Maybe the next set of wheels.

So I had some scrap steel and after looking at Roger Musson's steel wheel jig I decided to whip one up. Took me 2-3 hours today, but I think it came out nice. Just screwed 1/2 wood shelving for the bottom to save some weight. I may but out some 11 ga and weld it up but this will work for now.

I used 3/8 all thread and 5/16 rod for the T handle. I used 3/8 coupling nuts for the t-handle mounts and the jig adapter to hold the hub. I drilled it out a touch to fit perfectly over the front hub nipple. It isn't large enough to slip completely over the 9mm threaded rear hub nipple, but it's easy enough to pick a couple more and drill them to fit.

I made it wide enough to fit up to a 142 axle, but will have to use smaller coupling nuts. Just need to paint!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Cool. How do you make the wheel straight?


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm going to make a moveable gauge that does both lateral and radial trueness. It'll lock down with a wing nut to the wood platform.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice.

here's mine:










Thread here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/my-custom-pro-truing-stand-756740.html


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Evrac, I like yours. I was initially going to grind the tips of bolts/all thread into points but I wanted it to be more precise. Although I'm a SURGEON with a grinder.  I also couldn't find pivot bolt with swivel tips on them anywhere. What did you use for your locating bolts?

I made up a quick gauge. I just flip it around to do the radial. Not elegant, but I haven't built a set of wheels from scratch so I'm sure it will evolve.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

That'll do. I would be tempted to use some light gauge steel in place of the melamine so you could mount a magnetic base for a dial indicator on it. It's over kill for building wheels but they are flexible and precise.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Good idea, I may do the base with steel later. I did the shelving to get a white background. 

However, I could also mount my dial indicator magneted to an upright if I were to try use one.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Got my 15mm adapters from mtbiker4like on Ebay. Inexpensive, and very fast shipping. Excellent product.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I've got a set of those I would have given you. I didn't care for them so I made a couple hundred of my own.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

was trying to see if can i get this TRUING STAND going and looks like it will. Just waiting for CUSTOMFAB's adapters (if i can figure out how to get them) for use with 12/15mm thru axles..

would you believe this design is being sold for close to $100 shipped? not including the DIAL INDICATORS, this design will be under $50 cheaper if you have left over materials.

got the design from Google Image Result for https://tuckamoredew.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/imgp4113.jpg and modified it by trying to see if can use DIAL INDICATORS instead.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

customfab said:


> I've got a set of those I would have given you. I didn't care for them so I made a couple hundred of my own.


If you're not happy with your purchase please send them back and I will refund your money. I realize my designs may not please everyone because we all have a different way of looking at the problem/solution. Thanks


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

mtnbiker4life said:


> If you're not happy with your purchase please send them back and I will refund your money.  I would appreciate it if you would not slagg my tools. I realize my designs may not please everyone because we all have a different way of looking at the problem/solution. Thanks


Saying I didn't care for them is different from slagging them off. At least in my eyes. Your adapters are perfectly functional and get the job done. But I saw room for improvement, so I improved.


----------



## myitch (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow, nice. Where'd you get those dial indicators? That would make any stand even more precise. Again, super nice!!!!


----------

